# Ideas for barn flooring?



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm purchasing a house with two barns. The horse barns footing (dirt) is quite uneven. The owner said she's put in dirt but it just becomes uneven again after a short amount of time. 

What can I do to even it out, that will stay? I don't want to do cement now because I'd like time to settle in and make sure everything is where I want it before I go doing cement. Anything in the meantime?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You could put rubber mats over top, or if you are looking for something a bit more permanent you could do rubber faux-brick flooring, but it is expensive.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ditto on the mats. If you put in cement you will want the mats on top. There are so many uses for 4 x 6 (1/4", 1/2" or 3/4") mats that that are never a waste of your money. Plan to spend $30-$40/each. 1/4" mats are the easiest to move around. I roll mine tightly, like a cardboard tp roll, than grab the ends to move bc it makes the rubber stiffer. The 1/2" ones are heavier, and I fold them in 2, and drag from the middle. If you buy them, have the farm supply store load them for you, to safe some work.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

What would be good to put down under the mats? more dirt, stonedust?


----------

